# D3300 annoyance - "Reset setup options" clears image comment



## sifelaver (Apr 25, 2014)

So one thing I've noticed on the D3300 that has never happened on any Nikon I've ever used is that when you go into the Setup Menu (Wrench), and click "Reset setup options," it wipes out the Image Comment. It doesn't just uncheck the "attach comment" box as every other Nikon camera does. It clears it out!

That means if you have your email address or a copyright or something in there, you have to go in and re-type it in using the horrible arrow-based keyboard every time. Or, never click Reset setup options, which is ridiculous.

I hope this isn't the way it's gonna be for all future Nikon cameras! Super annoying! My D7100 doesn't do this, but it's of course a year older.

Does anyone know of an email address or form I can fill out to report this bug or feature request or however they want to spin it?

Thanks!

Jay


----------



## snowbear (Apr 25, 2014)

You can find an email and phone number for support on the NikonUSA web page, but according to the D3300 manual (page 233) it is working as designed.


----------



## sifelaver (Apr 26, 2014)

snowbear said:


> You can find an email and phone number for support on the NikonUSA web page, but according to the D3300 manual (page 233) it is working as designed.



boooooooo

oh well. thanks


----------



## snowbear (Apr 26, 2014)

How often do you have to reset them all?  I think I've done that (or the equivalent) on my D40 only a couple times in seven years.


----------



## Braineack (Apr 26, 2014)

I'm trying to figure out why you are upset about a reset button resetting things...


----------



## snowbear (Apr 26, 2014)

Braineack said:


> I'm trying to figure out why you are upset about a reset button resetting things...


His previous body simply deactivated the feature, not clear the field as this one does.  I'm curious as to why you'd need to reset them all; yes, change a few things now and then, but _everything_?


----------



## sifelaver (Apr 26, 2014)

snowbear said:


> His previous body simply deactivated the feature, not clear the field as this one does.  I'm curious as to why you'd need to reset them all; yes, change a few things now and then, but everything?



i like to reset the settings before use and adjust per what i think I'll need that day. I reset the settings to default in case it had some weird tweak from last time buried in their that I forgot about.

Again this is the first digital nikon I've seen that ever clears this field on reset. it doesn't clear the clock time on reset...


----------



## Braineack (Apr 26, 2014)

odd. strange. weird.


----------



## snowbear (Apr 26, 2014)

Have fun.


----------



## sifelaver (Apr 27, 2014)

thanks guys. yeah, i guess i will just make a note of what the defaults are and just check manually so as to not clear this field. typing in characters on the camera reminds me of typing in characters on an old Nintendo back in the day. takes forever!


----------



## PhotoView (May 22, 2014)

sifelaver said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> > His previous body simply deactivated the feature, not clear the field as this one does.  I'm curious as to why you'd need to reset them all; yes, change a few things now and then, but everything?
> ...



This is a bit of a dated thread but I want to clarify your point about using the "reset" menu option to return the camera settings to their defaults.

Do you know for a fact that when you enter a setting  I am assuming a picture control preference of some sort  that the camera retains those settings from day to day or even mode-to-mode in a single shooting session? 

I ask because I went through the entire dial setting up my preferred focus method and flash settings before an event  right after I purchased my Nikon D3300. Only later did I appreciate that none of what I could set in the various modes was retained. Once I used the dial to switch away from that mode  say from Sports to Program  whatever I set was lost. One indicator, that baffled me at the time, was the fact that although I had attempted to set the camera for fill flash it wouldn't remain "forced on". I would flip between modes depending on what I needed and most of the time the flash refused to fire. Without the flash, the white balance was also off. The people in shade outdoor event, mid afternoon  had a blue/magenta cast. 

At first I thought the fact that the camera wasn't retaining my preferences was a defect but I couldn't find anything in the user guide indicating how much of the user-presets should be retained (particularly outside of the PSAM modes). Ultimately, I chalked it up to a means of making the camera "idiot proof" by preventing the user (presumably entry level) from entering a setting that would later cause a problem with the picture under different circumstances/conditions. BUT if I am wrong, and it should have been retaining my settings  I'm thinking perhaps the memory chip isn't holding settings properly. This could be a possibility since, most recently, I came across a series of photos taken on a particular date that had a wrong date/time scattered throughout the series (the file numbers/names were correct but there were four photos of about 20 that were a week into the future. If I had entered the time/date wrong to begin with they would have gone wrong at a particular file number and remained that way, but the problem mysteriously "righted" itself within the same sequence). Long story short, if your camera is actually holding settings that mine doesn't, then I am back to suspecting a chip malfunction. 

So the question is, what should or should not be retained in the various dial positions  until I either go back and modify it or reset the camera via the menu you referred to?

Insights would be appreciated!


----------



## snowbear (May 22, 2014)

PhotoView said:


> sifelaver said:
> 
> 
> > snowbear said:
> ...



Welcome aboard.

On my camera, the only setting I can think of that reverts back to default is the self timer/remote shutter mode (it defaults back to the single/burst exposure mode as previously set).  But since many bodies differ from each other, I'd contact customer service.


----------



## PhotoView (May 22, 2014)

snowbear said:


> PhotoView said:
> 
> 
> > sifelaver said:
> ...



Thanks for the welcome, Snowbear!

Given that this is my first Nikon DSLR, coming from a comparatively ancient Olympus E-volt, I had no idea what is normal for retaining settings. I would guess most Nikon DSLRs, if they hold settings at all, should do the same on mine. I will contact customer service as suggested. Thank you.


----------

